# Problem with my p. micranthum.



## jblanford (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a pic of the problem any help would be appreciated..... Jim.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 7, 2010)

Hard to tell from the picture. Is the brown area dry or wet? It could be sunburn, or a pathogenic rot. Pull off the affected leaves carefully. There is a weird kind of disorder that only affects my paphs in summer. Growth turns dark brown and dry, usually towards the center. It only affects leaves that have emerged or are emerging, not the growth bud. It doesn't kill the plant, but it is very disfiguring. Interestingly enough, it hasn't affected any of my paphs this summer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2010)

Strange -- it looks like it got too close to a fire.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 8, 2010)

For what it is worth, here is my guess, and it is only a guess;

Given our heat summer, and that in Chicago area we normally don't have to plan for more than a handful of days over 90, I would wager you are looking at either sunburn or heat stress. But bacteria or fungal rot is a potential. If you were not cooling down at night, the heat stress will build over time.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 8, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Given our heat summer...



Right, micranthum like it a little bit cooler.

Did it get direct sunlight?


----------



## Bolero (Sep 8, 2010)

My micranthum grow in hot and cold if misted during the warmer weather.

If it got direct sunlight you would think that all the leaves would be affected.

Looks like a form of rot to me.........I grow quite a few.


----------



## jblanford (Sep 8, 2010)

Well this plant is growing in the basement under fluoresents the a/c has been on a lot this summer so I don't think it's heat or sun must be some sort of rot like Leo mentioned, it's growing with about 40 other paphs but the only one a problem, anyone have a good cure. Thanks for all the input.
......Jim.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess I would take a look at the roots, repot is often one of the things I do when trying to save a plant I don't know for sure what is wrong with it.

Hit it with your favorite fungicide / bactricide. Slow progressing rots are more often bacterial. 

Move the plant to a spot with more air movement. Perhaps it is in a stagnant air pocket. 

Any one, or all of the above would be my stab in the dark at a cure.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 8, 2010)

Water on the leaves not dry off soon enough? If it's a rot, Dragon's blood if you have it would be my first choice, otherwise wouldn't peroxide be quick & easy?


----------



## Justin (Sep 8, 2010)

i got precisely the same symptoms on my nivium this summer. i just assumed it was a bacterial or fungal infection...the browning seemed to stop itself at just one leaf thankfully.


----------



## Pete (Sep 10, 2010)

it appears to me to be an infection of some sort. at this point it looks fairly advanced on the affected leaves and there are likely other things in there too, probly started as fungal issue in warm, moist and humid times. very easy to do in summer i would think, especially inside. air movement is critical for trying to avoid fungal and bacterial issues with paph growing. i would remove the in fected areas especially if they are wet or soggy AT ALL. then keep a bit dryer after a drench with your favorite spray, like leo said.
good luck!


----------



## etex (Sep 10, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Water on the leaves not dry off soon enough? If it's a rot, Dragon's blood if you have it would be my first choice, otherwise wouldn't peroxide be quick & easy?



Looks like a bacterial rot to me, since it can't be sunburn. If you use peroxide,make sure it is fresh as it looses potency after it's been open awhile.


----------

